# Okay, can I get some straight answers , please.



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

One, why is it that everytime I talked to a "DTV" CSR I get a different answer. I was ready to swap my HR 10-250 for a Hi-Def tivo receiver for Mpeg 4 but I was notified that In Los Angeles, that was I already getting mpeg4 but that D" didnot have a Mpeg 4 Hi-def Tivo receiver yet. But my present recievier was just fine. 

Then I talked to another CSR and he said LA doesnot have Mpeg4 yet. okay.

I wanted to upgrade my HD 250 receiver with another bigger hard drive, when I heard from another CSR said that the Hr10-250 will only get a software upgrade to handle Mpeg 4 format. But another CSR said no , that a software upgrade was not in the works but actually another hardware unit was in the works.

My problem is should I upgrade my Hr10-250 or should I wait until DTV get a tivo HD receiver to handle Mpeg 4 and upgrade that unit? 

I hate to spend a few hundreds bucks on getting a bigger hard drive to find out later that a new unit tivo for Hd Mpeg4 will be swapped for present unit.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

stingray said:


> I wanted to upgrade my HD 250 receiver with another bigger hard drive, when I heard from another CSR said that the Hr10-250 will only get a software upgrade to handle Mpeg 4 format. But another CSR said no , that a software upgrade was not in the works but actually another hardware unit was in the works.


Software upgrade will not work. It's a hardware problem. There is no HD DVR upgrade available yet, and when it comes it will not have TIVO software. It will have DTV's POS operating system. Hang on to your 10-250 with Tivo. My opinion is biased a little for Tivo, can you tell? I'm suffering with a new R15.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

stingray, i'd upgrade the hdtivo and keep it for a few years .Unless running new cables is impossible or expensive, you can always use the new dish with HDtivo and then hook up the mpeg4 receiver and/or tivo when you need it. It will also make so that you have 4 recordable tuners and fewer conflict problems. Plus who doesn't need more space!

In other words, if you are happy with what you get now on the hdtivo, don't ever give it up..period. I predict people will be screaming that they didn't get one when they had the chance when these new dvrs come out. 

just my 3 cents.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Are you aware that to recieve any MPEG-4 signals you will need a new dish as well as a reciever? Direct TV does not have an MPEG-4 HD DVR at this time and when it does it won't have TiVo.


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

I am aware that the new mpeg4 will require a new dish and receiver. 

I think the consensus is upgrade anyway b/c the new DVR wont have tivo and it sounds it could be a couple years in the making. I love my tivo and personally I dont see the big deal with mpeg4. In my limited knowledge , I understand that mpeg 4 will not necessarily give a better picture but it has to do more with copyright issues and I guess more bandwith which might or might not give better picture.

Update: I just got my directv magazine and it said that the DVR Hd will be coming in the summer and that the current HD receivers will not be able to record local channels in Mpeg-4.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it basically allows them to squeeze more channels into the same space. There are many other more detailed posts so I wont bother. But if you dont care about the new locals in HD, then there really is no reason not to just put a bigger drive in your HDtivo today. I'll be upgrading when drives drop just a 'bit' lower in price. That's at least the one certainty in this world!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

And it is not just an MPEG-4 thing.
The HR10-250 Tuner's are not capable of tuning in the other two SATs that the content will be comming from.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> And it is not just an MPEG-4 thing.
> The HR10-250 Tuner's are not capable of tuning in the other two SATs that the content will be comming from.


So will even the new mpeg2 HD stuff be on the new birds?


----------



## duanej (Oct 28, 2004)

newsposter said:


> So will even the new mpeg2 HD stuff be on the new birds?


I expect that the new birds will never see anything in mgeg2. Why should they since you need an mpeg4 capable receiver to see them.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

i'm just hoping d* does right by their existing hd dvr customers. that's not too much to ask is it?


----------



## JfNebraska (Oct 2, 2001)

I feel like I'm part of a silent majority of HD-TiVo owners who get their locals from OTA and have nothing to gain from swapping to D*'s likely third-rate box. Until they start adding other, non-local channels to MPEG4, I don't even have to think this over.

I will not give up my HD-TiVo until it becomes unusable (which won't be for years) or a better HD-TiVo comes along (Series 3, perhaps). I've spent too much time struggling with my parents Comcast motorola HD-DVR to ever settle for that kind of headache.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

JfNebraska said:


> I feel like I'm part of a silent majority of HD-TiVo owners who get their locals from OTA and have nothing to gain from swapping to D*'s likely third-rate box.


unfortunately, i can't pick up local ota for squat (whether through my hd tivo or through the tv's built in hd tuner). so for me, the opportunity to get local hd through the satellite is huge. unfortunately, i suspect it's gonna be a major pita.


----------



## Inertia (Feb 28, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> Are you aware that to recieve any MPEG-4 signals you will need a new dish as well as a reciever?


Does this mean that I don't need a new dish right now, even if I switch to HD, and will only need one if I want to receive local HD channels in the MPEG-4 format?

Sorry, trying to decide whether I should install myself or leave it to professionals, and I'm getting confused.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes. That is how most of us get HD right now, either from MPEG-2 channels on Ku sats, or OTA. Those unlucky souls who can't get OTA will be motivated to try the new PVR, when available, for the big 4 nets. Those of us lucky enough to get OTA now will be able to sit on the sidelines and see how that shakes out first.

If you are interested in adding outlets, adding receivers, adding PVRs, it makes sense to wait for a deal that includes a free install for a time commitment. If you can coordinate that with a switch to HD, or a switch to Ka/MPEG-4, then all the better. If not, a HDD upgrade to what you have or to a HR10 makes sense. What does not make sense is going out-of-pocket right now to install the new dish and receiver yourself. If I were weighing those options, going to CATV at least until DTV completes its changeover to MPEG-4/Ka/NDS seems like a reasonable idea also.


----------



## gsslug (Jan 1, 2003)

codespy said:


> I'm suffering with a new R15.


I feel your pain. I have been living with my father in law since selling my house. I talked him into getting a Comcast DVR. It's like driving the original VW Bug compared to a 2006 Cad. Fortunately I move into my new house this weekend and will get my TIVO back. After this experience I'm not sure I will ever want to give up my TIVO for the new MPEG4 HD DVR when it becomes available.


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey, how can i tell if I am getting (Los Angeles)HD thru my OTA? I know I receive the HD in my 80-'s channels and I have an antenna in our attic that was there b/f we movied in.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

stingray said:


> Hey, how can i tell if I am getting (Los Angeles)HD thru my OTA? I know I receive the HD in my 80-'s channels and I have an antenna in our attic that was there b/f we movied in.


if you tune to any of your local channels (under 70) and are getting pictures on the sub channels like 6-1 4-1 or whatever....then you are getting OTA in.

you can also go to the settings menu and test the signal for the antenna. It's painful to go one by one so instead you can figure out which channels your locals are mapped to and go to those channels for testing. For example, nbc 10 in philly is really UHF channel 67 so that's how i test that signal.


----------



## JfNebraska (Oct 2, 2001)

stingray said:


> Hey, how can i tell if I am getting (Los Angeles)HD thru my OTA? I know I receive the HD in my 80-'s channels and I have an antenna in our attic that was there b/f we movied in.


You'll need to connect the antennae to your HD-Tivo to do the test.

After that, there's an option in the settings menu to auto-add all the OTA signals that are coming in. It's under messages and setup / settings / Channels / Off-Air Channels.

I live in Claremont, outside of LA, and seem to get everything there is, including the big 4, WB, UPN, and PBS.

FYI, CBS is 2-1, NBC is 4-1, ABC is 7-1 and FOX is 11-1. Those are the channels, but the frequencies your box will or will not find them on is different. The frequencies range from 2 to 69 and most of the ones I get are in the higher part of the register. CBS is 60, for example. ABC is 53.

Good luck and let me know if I can help further.


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

I do get cbs 2-1 and nbc 4-1, so I know I am getting the antenna signal, my question is I do not think I am getting HD, do I need to connect the antenna to my HD ?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the -1 channels are almost always HD...at least in the philly area they are...so if you are getting a pic on those channels, you are getting the digital channel. This is because the HDtivo doesn't get the analog versions of the channels so by default, anything viewed OTA thru HDtivo is digital. 

What programs are you watching that you dont think they are hd? I've found 'most' programs are clearly marked HD in the guide so if you choose them, you should be ok. Also make sure you are set to 720 or 1080 on hdtivo. 

Im not sure what you mean by 'do i need to connect the antenna?" YOu wouldn't get a signal if it wasn't connected.


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

That's the thing, it doesnt say, HD in the information caption.


----------

